# Walther 2018 PPQ 9mm SC



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2018)

Happiness is a new gun for daddy on Valentine's Day....
NEW: Walther Unveils the PPQ Subcompact 9mm Pistol

Range report tomorrow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Happiness is a new gun for daddy on Valentine's Day....
> NEW: Walther Unveils the PPQ Subcompact 9mm Pistol
> 
> Range report tomorrow.
> ...



15 Yards....which seems pretty good. But...I was barely Center mass at 20 and off the paper completely at 25. 

Granted, I don’t envision shooting 20+ yards in a carry situation, but I was surprised how much difference just 15 more feet make.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2018)

To add...I think I was most impressed with the trigger on this weapon. Double taps were shockingly easy. That is a feat I could not 'easily' accomplish on either my XD-SC or my Shield.

Using the 2nd 'flushed' magazine was interesting. With my pinky floating free I could still be accurate with it, but if my hands were slippery I would be concerned about it popping out of my hands.

Guys, I am SO happy with this gun.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Yup, I knew it. You're over the hill, amigo.



Come on man, that's out of the box!  
Give me one more trip to the range before you declare me your ancient twin!


----------

